# Span sur Viagra tous les jours



## jacghit (27 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
J'espère que je place ce message au bon endroit.
Mon problème : depuis 1 mois, je reçois tous les jours un mail me vantant les mérites du Viagra, Cialis, etc...
Safari et SpamSieve font bien le tri et le place en Indésirable, mais c'est lassant de les effacer tous les jours.
Ces spams ont toujours une adresse qui se termine par : xxx@t-online.de, avec le nom xxx qui change tous les jours. Ils sont envoyés à mon adresse mail officielle : yyyy@mac.com.
Suis-je le seul à recevoir ces mails ? Comment s'en débarrasser ?
J'en profite pour vous souhaitez d'excellentes fêtes de fin d'année.
A+


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2014)

t'en débarasser tu ne peux pas vraiment 

par contre regler tes  filtres pour déclarer comme spam  toutes les adresses@t-online.de
c'est faisable

ceci dit pourquoi tu t'emm* ?
ton filtre les  classe déjà tout seul
et rien  ne t'oblige à effacer  à la main tous les jours
(d'autant qu'indesirable peut se purger  automatiquement à intervalles réguliers)


----------



## firstimac (27 Décembre 2014)

jacghit a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'espère que je place ce message au bon endroit.
> Mon problème : depuis 1 mois, je reçois tous les jours un mail me vantant les mérites du Viagra, Cialis, etc...
> Safari et SpamSieve font bien le tri et le place en Indésirable, mais c'est lassant de les effacer tous les jours.
> ...



Peut-etre ils juges que tu en a besoin:love:je blague,je sors!!


----------



## jacghit (28 Décembre 2014)

firstimac a dit:


> Peut-etre ils juges que tu en a besoin:love:je blague,je sors!!



Sur qu'à mon âge (70 ans), ça peut aider, mais j'ai pas besoin qu'on me le rappele


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2014)

les spam viagra sont envoyés à quasi tout le monde

(c'est parfois comique , un pote a hurlé de rire quand sa gamine en a recu sur son email de gamine , sans doute une copine d'école avec un PC mal protégé et carnet d'adresse email ou chat  verolé)


----------



## siNNato (26 Mars 2020)

Oui Parfois, le spam arrive souvent, même maintenant. Chacun travaille comme il peut. En partie, je les comprends. Mais aussi condamner partiellement. Certains sont trop impudents.
Bien que parfois, les utilisateurs ordinaires conseillent différents sites éprouvés. Mais il y a très peu de gens aussi consciencieux.
J'ai moi-même besoin de tels conseils maintenant. Une érection commence à souffrir. Si quelqu'un sait quoi faire, veuillez répondre.


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2020)

siNNato a dit:


> Si quelqu'un sait quoi faire, veuillez répondre.


Oui, au revoir !


----------



## kasimodem (27 Mars 2020)

Ils ne sont pas très créatifs ces spammeurs, moi à leur place j'aurais changé le message pour "Achetez notre Viagra, il est garanti comme remède contre le Covid". Et hop, explosion des ventes


----------

